# My shop is toast.



## Bobby

I am at the house right now with a VERY slow connection. I really can't believe how much damage we have. We got about 8 to 10 inches of water in the house. Everything we had sitting on top of stuff is ok. My new computer is full of mud. It was sitting on the floor. Printers all ok. All beds new matresses are ok. Not even wet. Both lathes look like they are rust buckets. All my extra wood and other stuff is gone. I have found a single pen kit out of I guess 100 kits. 

Floor of house is covered with about 3 to 4 inches of stinking, slick, and stickey MUD.

I will add pictures when we get to where I have a better connection.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Sorry to hear that Bobby!!! Keep us posted when ya can..


----------



## bill

I'm so sorry to hear that Bobby


----------



## Tortuga

Aw, Man....that STINKS !!! (probably literally).. Sorry you got hit so bad. Sounds a little to me like you are thinking about rebuilding. If you do and decide to try and live down there while doing so..I got an idle 3125w Generator (that saved our lives in the last two weeks)..a few gas cans and a half mile of extension cords that you would be welcome to borrow for the 'duration'.. Also got a roll-around portable AC (think its l0,000u) that I got for my shop but it wouldn't do the job...but would cool at least one bedroom. It'd need a few feet of 4inch flex tube to exhaust but really does put out a lot of air.. I sporadically ran the little 5000 u window AC in Momma's room during the 'cane..and the generator worked OK running the AC and the fridge and the TV and puter.. Probably straining the capacity of the gen...but it kept on working.. Lemme know if ya need them. 

Sorry to hear about yore lathe especially..since that's what got me into this 'pen turning predicament' in the first place)...but I've accumulated a couple of hunnert thousand Amex points that I ain't using...and would be more than happy to blow a few on a Mini when ya get to feeling the urge.. We ain't going nowhere no more travelwise..and I hate the idea of the 'points ' going to waste....Let us know what ya decide to do.. I got kits, unused and prolly never to be used tools (gouges, etc) on hand and they would luv a new home on the beach...

Keep us posted, Old Man...we're gonna get you back up and runnin'....

Jaime...


----------



## Charles Helm

Very sorry to hear about the house and the shop Bobby.


----------



## RC's Mom

Hey Bobby,

We have a 4000W and 5500W generators, tons of x-cord, a 110 a/c, 6 five gallon gas cans and strong backs. PM me or CajunBob if we can help in any way.


----------



## ladyfish

sorry about your loss, maybe time to rebuild - bigger, stronger, better.

ladyfish


----------



## Bobby

I am back at my sons house in Houston. We do have a lot of damage. Not sure what we are going to do at this time. It is going to take a month or more to clear my yard. I have to go to the store with Chris my son right now as soon as I get back I will resize some pictures and post.


----------



## Slip

So sorry to hear that Bobby. If you really like your location, I agree. Sounds like maybe structure is sound? Rebuild again or sounds like you may need to clean, clear out and build back to prior condition without starting completely over? Sounds like a new shop either way. However, after 4 storms in 3 years (Rita, Humberto, Eduard and Ike), I feel like I am about ready to get out of Dodge myself. This is really getting much too old. I am hoping to retire in 4 - 5 years nad it's becomming an option.


----------



## Bobby

Ok I got some resized


----------



## Bobby

Some more


----------



## sandollr

Amazing! How did you even get in the house? You certainly have some work ahead of you.


----------



## Charles Helm

Ouch. So sorry.


----------



## Tortuga

My Gawd !!!!.. I dunno how you even figger where to start.. Looks like a job for a good bulldozer in the yard.. Geeezzzee !!! We never even really appreciate what damaga that dammed 'cane did until we can connect it with someone we know...

Still standing by for any help I can be...even if that ain't much...

Jaime

Edit..afterthought.. PLEASE you and Barbara get yore Tetanus shots before you go wading into that mess...


----------



## 3192

Dang Bobby....that is one heck of a mess! I guess the big question is...where do you start? I know you will make the best of it and do it right. When you have time, please keep us posted on how things are going. gb


----------



## Bobby

I am going back tomorrow and getting the lathes and the generator and see if I can salvage them. Everything in the house that was sitting on something is ok. If it was sitting on the floor it is wet and molded. Got about 1 to 3 inches of mud on the floors. Also on my back deck I have a fridge from somebodys house sitting on it. From the road sitting in the hummer I counted 16 fridges. I bet I have 10 to 15 decks or parts of decks in my yard.


----------



## coachlaw

Wow Bobby, I just don't have the words bro. But your house is there, and that is a blessing.


----------



## sandollr

What do you suppose made your house a landing point for so much debris? Was it because your house was still standing where so many others weren't?


----------



## Bobby

We also got all kinds of ice chests all over the place.


----------



## Ibeafireman

Bobby

Got an 8000W generator with 50ft 8/4 romex to hook up to your breaker box whenever you need it with a few gas cans. At least it was not a total loss. You got a lot of hard work ahead of you and if you need anything just let us 2coolers know. I really hope you can salvage your lathes.

John


----------



## Chuck

Bobby...if you need some hands, let me know. I can bring my F250 and a 16' trailer if you need to haul some stuff to your sons house.


----------



## bill

Dang Bobby, I'm at a loss for words. Let us know your plan. I'll catch a ride with someone and help out. I may not be fast, but I'm steady once I start moving


----------



## pelican

Sorry to see you to have to deal with such a mess, Bobby.


----------



## Hooked

Bobby, very sorry for your loss and the cleanup ahead of you. When we get all the trees cleaned up here I'll help as much as possible in whatever you decide to do.

Regarding the lathe recovery --- I've seen some amazing restorations over on one of the woodworking sites I visit. I'll do some searching to try to find the name of the product used.


----------



## fishingfred

Hey Bobby
that's probably my house over there, mine was in Holiday Beach, went by yesterday and found no trace of the house just a slab with telephone poles on it not a single board to be found. That really does look like one of my kiyacks and boggie board. How far are you from Holiday Beach?


----------



## Viking48

What a mess - like others have said, where do you start? Once you get your head straight let us know what we can do to help. I have a tractor with a front end loader (bucket and fork interchange) but I don't know if it would stand a chance against that mess but we can sure try.


----------



## Hooked

Bobby -- -found the product. Evapo Rust. Some of the tools I saw cleaned were as bad or worse that yore lathe. Auto parts stores may carry.


----------



## The Captain

Bobby, if we can do anything for you and Barbara, you know we can and will.
Just call on us my friend. 
God Bless.
tom and laura


----------



## haparks

bobby im so sorry --im also sorry i missed the live feed today--i hope ur recovery is speedy--know-- u got some one to talk to here


----------



## Belinda

Oh Bobby, I am so sorry to see that.


----------



## deerdude2000

*Bobby*

Dang Bobby i'm sorry about your mess like the others said you need anything call me i have lots of big trucks and a small dozer and i'v been thinking about getting a bigger lathe you can have the one i got from you back and don't worry about wood i have a little lying around.I'm not kidding call me if you need anything!!!!!


----------



## A Salt Weapon

So sorry to hear of you losses Bobby. 
My sister sent me some pics today of her place on Sandy Shores. She called first and said " We were prepared to see our cabin gone, but we weren't prepared to see our YARD gone. It looks so sad on Boliver.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

Sorry to hear of your loss Bobby. Sure am glad your house is still standing, after the photos I've seen that's a miracle in itself. - Craig


----------



## Cazador

Sorry for your loss. It looks like you've got a mess on your hands... but at least you've got a mess. We went to our family cabin in Caplen yesterday and only found the slab. I did manage to salvage some pots, pans, mugs, etc. that somehow fell into the grease trap. It was a tough sight to see. Good luck with your rebuild.


----------



## haparks

bobby how are u doing i have not heard from u since yesterday


----------



## jim smarr

Bobby I am sorry you have lost the stuff. At least you are still with us.


----------



## ChickFilet

Bobby, I am so sorry to see your wonderful place in such a state. I can't imagine what I can do for you other than send my wishes for a speedy recovery for your little corner of paradise. If you can think of something, please let me know.


----------



## biggreen

I cleaned up the rust on my tools after the fire w/ Boshield T9. It stops the rust where it's at and you can basically scrape it off. The stuff penetrates the metal and neutralizes the rust. Rockler and Fishing Tackle Unlimited both carry it. Oh, and just like everyone else has said, let me know what your plans are and I'll do anything I can to help. Organize this a bit and you'll have an army of folks to help w/ the clean up/ rebuild.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition

Bobby, I have restored a few pieces of 'old iron' as old wood working machines are refered to. Spray it down with some LPS3 now, soak it with a couple of coats. Then when you are ready and have the time you can get serious with the restoration. You should have zero problems restoring those lathes to 100%. There is a greate site for guidance called OWWM.com. 

I think the idea of an orginized effort is a good one. Maybe we can get enough people and equiptment down there on the same days to at least get the place cleared off so you can see where to start? We are here to help. I've already offered my generators and small utility trailer to a co-worker with a house in Terramar, but I have a few nail guns, a chop saw and some other stuff that might help. Do you think you will be able to stay in the house once you have electricty, or are you going to need something to stay in while you work on it ?


----------



## trodery

Bobby...you know you can count on me for free labor, I'm more than willing to help when/if you decide to start the cleanup process.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Bobby, what a mess! The good Lord spared you and your family, and has given you so many good friends. Thanks for that!! I'm glad you have so many people that are willing to help you, that is a testament to YOUR goodness/kindness!! 

I pray for your speedy cleanup, and you ever need anything, we are all here!


----------



## Surf Hunter

Bobby,
Really sorry for the losses, those shop pictures really kind of make me sad. But, just take a look at all the folks who are willing to help out. heck, If i was 2000 miles closer, I'd be there for sure to help pitch in and clean things up!


----------



## Brew

Sure sorry to see & hear this Bobby. Hope y'all will be able to rebuild and continue living the dream down there on the coast. Hope you and Barb are doing well.

Jeff


----------



## Fishnut

Sorry to see this Bobby, like the others if you need help I have a trailer to help haul things off with.

Matt


----------



## Profish00

Bobby, I know how much you love your tools.....god speed


----------



## bear hide

Those photos are unbelievable. I can't imagine how hard it must be to face that kind of damage. You do seam to be surrounded by loving freinds. I met you only once. But if this many people care about you, You must be truly special. I am caught up in the willingness to help too.


----------



## trodery

Bobby...what street is your house on?


----------



## speckle-catcher

he is on E. Canal


----------

